# Male GSD dog names! Any ideas?!



## LGLantin (Jan 6, 2013)

My beautiful boy is 4 weeks old today(cant wait til he's 8 weeks to take him home!) Trying to find some meaningful names, Im not naming him until he's around 7/8 weeks to know what his personality is. But anybody with any idea's?!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I always pick my names from movies, things Ive read. ( Xerxes is my males name hehe.) ( The movie 300? The Persian < never said I could spell > <He thought he was> "god"!!) Jasira I actually got from a website just for helping you name your dog. Maybe try there. Might be some things in his linage names you could use too. I bet your excited! How cool to see and pick your new puppy so young! But the waiting!! hehehe


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

I am *Spartacus*!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

The website in my signature has male names from all the letters of the alphabet.


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

I named my guy Midas 
My new one, I think his name is going to be Bender. Fenda Bendaaaa when he is being bad 
I had a little list of names that I wasn't sure of...
Caesar, Lyric, Sully, Stark, Achilles, Atlas, Leo....


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

My Stud Dog is Major Amadeus .....we call him Major.
I have a female that is named after a character in a movie from the 80's called "Lady Hawk"....her name is Lady Isabeau. The male character that she was in love with was Captain Navarre which I always thought would be a good boy dog name. 
I also like the name Pilgrim, and Thunder and Sebastian. 
Congratulations on your new boy!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I tend to name dogs after something I like.

My GSD is Nator von Triton, aka Mauser (both my husband and I are shooters).

When I decided to breed Chinese Cresteds I wanted a kennel name that fitted the type of temperament I like - sweet with a little bit of fire to it. I came up with Piquin (a small pepper). All my Cresteds have a registered name that has something to do with heat, spice or fire. Their call names are given based on their individual personalities or some other characteristics.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

My favorite male name right at this minute is "Dare" 
Hopefully I'll get to use it later this year.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

My next dog will be named Stark


----------



## LGLantin (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Those are great ideas! We are stuck between Axel and Eyos so we'll see!


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Call him Sig


----------



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

Our little man is named Theodore - at the moment, he is Teddy, since my partner wanted a dog called Bear, and this was my compromise. But when he grows into his paws, he will fit Theodore much better.

Teddy is the Black and Tan, Nikita is my WGSD


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was going to say Sig too!


----------



## KristenMarino13 (Jan 10, 2013)

Noah


----------

